# Luz Xenon en moto 110 usando alternador?



## biker2k3 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hola que tal en resumen le puse una luz de xenon a mi moto, esta consume 35W al igual que la luz original, solo que la original iba conectada al alternador y la de xenon a la bateria por lo que me la descarga, es simple la moto genera la potencia suficiente pero la luz consume casi 3A y una bateria si la cargas a 3A para compensar la destruis entonces....

Mi idea es usar el alternador y la bateria en paralelo para que cuando el alternador genere carga suficiente alimente la luz y cuando no por ej estando regulando lo alimente la bateria. Pero el xenon necesita tension continua.

Bueno mi duda es como hacer esto, mi idea mas simple seria poner un rectificador y un capasitor (creo ke deberia ser muyy grande) al alternador y a la bateria un par de diodos para aislarla del alternador.


Otra idea seria.. mandar una carga mayor a la bateria solo mientras el xenon este prendido osea supongamos que la carga normal es de 500ma, cuando prendo el xenon la bateria entrega 3A pero recibe 0.5A entonces en ese momento le puedo mandar 3A de carga porque total los estaria consumiento a la vez y la bateria funcionaria tipo de capasitor.

Escucho ideas por favor se los agradeceria les dejo un esquema del circuito para ver que opinan.


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 12, 2009)

Bueno, viendo el circuito noté que esta mal, la parte del puente de diodos hacia la bateria de 12v no puede ser posible.
Primera: Porque la introduccion de corriente directa hacia el puente no te va a generar alterna.
Segunda: En caso de que un puente generara corriente alterna introduciendole directa estarias dañando la bateria porque la bateria es de corriente directa.
La mejor solucion que yo te recomendaria es que conectaras la luz de xenon en el alternador exactamente como iba la antigua.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 12, 2009)

fer_jazz dijo:


> Bueno, viendo el circuito noté que esta mal, la parte del puente de diodos hacia la bateria de 12v no puede ser posible.
> Primera: Porque la introduccion de corriente directa hacia el puente no te va a generar alterna.
> Segunda: En caso de que un puente generara corriente alterna introduciendole directa estarias dañando la bateria porque la bateria es de corriente directa.
> La mejor solucion que yo te recomendaria es que conectaras la luz de xenon en el alternador exactamente como iba la antigua.


 
supongo que lo que biker quiere hacer es rectificar la alterna del alternador para alimentar el xenon, puesto que este se tiene qeu conectar a corriente continua, la lampara vieja, vamos a decirle, se conectaba directamente a alterna por que no era necesario que sea en continua, asi que no tenia en el medio un rectificador, por ende no puede conectar el xenon exactamente cmo iba la antigua

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 12, 2009)

¿Y para qué el segundo puente de diodos?

Si se reemplaza por un diodo solo se logra lo mismo...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 12, 2009)

ni idea, no vi la imagen, respondi a lo que habia puesto fer jazz


----------



## biker2k3 (Sep 12, 2009)

pero la luz de xenon usa continua y no alterna, y cuando desacelero la tension baja mucho y se apagaria


----------



## Cacho (Sep 12, 2009)

Todo bien, en realidad la pregunta era para Biker, que diseñó el circuito.

Y un consejo que aprendí a los cachetazos: Siempre mirá los esquemas.
Este gil que escribe metió la pata montones de veces por suponer un esquema distinto al que estaba 
"Na.. esto se suelda acá..." Resultado: Humo.

Aunque no tiene mucho que ver con el post este, pero igual: Siemrpe mirá los esquemas

Saludos


Edito: Acabo de leer lo que escribimos casi al mismo tiempo, Biker, y mi pregunta persiste: ¿Para qué el segundo puente de diodos? Ahora sin diodos vas a lograr lo que querés...


----------



## biker2k3 (Sep 12, 2009)

Si tenes razon igual lo pusistes al reves el diodo jaj

Igual a ustedes les parece que ese circuito pueda funcionar? necesitare un capacitor muy grande para filtrar laalterna?


----------



## Cacho (Sep 12, 2009)

Lo puse al derecho, para que cargue la batería pero que no se descargue a través de la lámpara. Es una manera de asegurarte de que no encienda nunca la lámpara si no es por la potencia que le entrega el alternador.

Como decís que necesitás la batería para que la lámpara se mantenga, entonces la solución no pasa por diodos (o por lo menos no sólo por ellos) sino por algún sensor que detecte el motor en funcionamiento y active un relé, por ejemplo.

Saludos


----------



## biker2k3 (Sep 12, 2009)

Lo que yo tendria que hacer seria masomenos el mismo funcionamiento de un UPS de esos para pc, que estabilise la tension y que entregue del alternador (enchufe e el UPS) o de la bateria segun convenga


----------



## Cacho (Sep 14, 2009)

Na... Se me ocurre algo más fácil todavía.

Mirá el circuito que te propongo.
D1 sólo va a conducir cuando el alternador esté funcionando, en alta o en baja, no importa, y activa el relé que te enciende la luz (podés usar un interruptor entre D1 y el relé para comandar el encendido) y la lámpara se alimenta de la fuente que corresponda.
Si el alternador no está funcionando, el relé no se activa ni queriendo y la lámpara no se enciende de ninguna manera.

Saludos


----------



## biker2k3 (Sep 14, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Na... Se me ocurre algo más fácil todavía.
> 
> Mirá el circuito que te propongo.
> D1 sólo va a conducir cuando el alternador esté funcionando, en alta o en baja, no importa, y activa el relé que te enciende la luz (podés usar un interruptor entre D1 y el relé para comandar el encendido) y la lámpara se alimenta de la fuente que corresponda.
> ...



Si mira yo lo que hice para seguir usando la misma llave de luz, a los cables que iban al foco original les conecte un rele con un puente de diodo y un capacitor, entonces cuando prendo la luz el rele conecta el xenon a la bateria, pero ahi ne el diagrama me conectastes el positivo del alternador directamente a la bateria, no creo que sea nada saludable


----------



## Cacho (Sep 14, 2009)

biker2k3 dijo:


> ...ahi ne el diagrama me conectastes el positivo del alternador directamente a la bateria, no creo que sea nada saludable


El circuito de carga de la moto tuya no lo conozco. Lo que yo dibujé es el esquema general, los detalles particulares de tu caso los acomodarás vos.

Saludos


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 15, 2009)

El circuito que propuso Cacho esta correcto amigo bike, el alternador no esta conectado directamente a la bateria asi nada mas, tiene un puente de diodos el cual rectifica la corriente alterna, a tu bateria no le hara daño ese circuito.

Aparte el circuito es sencillo creo q seria bueno que lo probaras.


----------



## kala282 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hola, para que se prenda el Xenón tenés que tener siempre una tensión continua. Lo que podés hacer es comprarte un Relay de auto (en vez de conectar el Xenón directo a la bateria y tampoco manosear el circuito eléctrico de tu moto). Y desde la alterna (porque tu moto no tiene alternador) soldar un puente de diodos para rectificar la tensión que se conectaria al positivo de la bateria. Con eso deberia funcionar bien...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 17, 2009)

kala282 dijo:


> Y desde la alterna (porque tu moto no tiene alternador)


 
y de donde sale la alterna??

saludos


----------



## kala282 (Sep 17, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> y de donde sale la alterna??
> 
> saludos



Es un estator con bobinas de cobre sobre las cuales gira el volante magnético. Lo que quiero decir, es que no se si es lo mismo que en un auto, por ejemplo...


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 17, 2009)

> Es un estator con bobinas de cobre sobre las cuales gira el volante magnético. Lo que quiero decir, es que no se si es lo mismo que en un auto, por ejemplo...


 
Creo que eso es un alternador compañero.
Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 17, 2009)

fer_jazz dijo:


> Creo que eso es un alternador compañero.
> Saludos.


 exactamente, y si bien pede no llamarse alternador en la moto al fin y al cabo es lo que es

saldudos


----------



## lupux (Dic 28, 2009)

biker2k3 dijo:


> Hola que tal en resumen le puse una luz de xenon a mi moto, esta consume 35W al igual que la luz original, solo que la original iba conectada al alternador y la de xenon a la bateria por lo que me la descarga, es simple la moto genera la potencia suficiente pero la luz consume casi 3A y una bateria si la cargas a 3A para compensar la destruis entonces....
> 
> Mi idea es usar el alternador y la bateria en paralelo para que cuando el alternador genere carga suficiente alimente la luz y cuando no por ej estando regulando lo alimente la bateria. Pero el xenon necesita tension continua.
> 
> ...



Hola, como andan ? tengo una Bros con una Bixenon y me pasa lo mismo que a vos "biker", la bat que tengo es de 12V x 4A mas abajo creo que dice 3ah, y estoy buscando la solucion a esto ya que tambien se me apaga despues de un tiempo de tenerla encendida... y si alguien tiene el circuito del CDI de la honda bros se lo agradezco..

el foro es excelente..!!

PD: esperemos que podamos solucionarlo, sino hay que probar el circuito mas abajo descripto...


----------



## biker2k3 (Sep 6, 2010)

lupux dijo:


> Hola, como andan ? tengo una Bros con una Bixenon y me pasa lo mismo que a vos "biker", la bat que tengo es de 12V x 4A mas abajo creo que dice 3ah, y estoy buscando la solucion a esto ya que tambien se me apaga despues de un tiempo de tenerla encendida... y si alguien tiene el circuito del CDI de la honda bros se lo agradezco..
> 
> el foro es excelente..!!
> 
> PD: esperemos que podamos solucionarlo, sino hay que probar el circuito mas abajo descripto...



Hola che al final me colgue y no hice mas nada, vos pudistes solucionarlo?
Igual eh visto *QU*e en las honda wave lo usan y se la banca re bien, cuando tenga plata voy a intentar poniendole el regulador de wave y si sigue sin funcionar la bobina tambien de wave jej


----------



## lupux (Sep 6, 2010)

biker2k3 dijo:


> Hola che al final me colgue y no hice mas nada, vos pudistes solucionarlo?
> Igual eh visto *QU*e en las honda wave lo usan y se la banca re bien, cuando tenga plata voy a intentar poniendole el regulador de wave y si sigue sin funcionar la bobina tambien de wave jej



Buenas, a la luz la vendi.  ya me di por vencido. jeje.. 
Igual si saben algo, avisen.

Abrazo


----------



## ircblade (Nov 4, 2010)

y si toma un multimetro y ve los cables para saber si alimenta la luz antigua con continua o alterna y prueba mandando el ballast direco a la conexion anterior a lo mejor resulta?


----------



## moskillo (Dic 27, 2010)

hola, averiguando por la red creo saber cual es la solucion para sus problemas... a  ver: los que tienen problemas con el tema de que se les agota la bateria despues de andar un rato con el xenon encendido, es ovbiamente porque la bateria se quedo sin carga.. no? ok. porque se quedo sin carga?::. porque el xenon que consume 3 Amp se la chupo toda... Porque mi bateria no se la banca?... porque es muy chica... bue... aunque parezca analisis de tonto esto muchos no se los preguntan a si mismos, generalmente los kit que venden de xenon para motos tienen ese consumo de corriente, lo cual no es problema para las motos grandes como las ybr nuevas o las 250 que poseen una bateria superior a los 7 Ah.. pero las motos como las cg fan o las ybr 125 brasileras tienen baterias chicas 3Ah en el caso de la fan, por lo tanto es de imaginar que su circuito de carga es tambien pequeño, para cargar 3 Ah... bien lo que sucede es que en estas motos el xenon consume mas rapido de lo que circuito de carga tarde en reponer la carga a la bateria... Obvio.. bueno la posta?.. seria reforzar el circuito de carga de la bateria y poner una bateria mas grande... como? en el caso de las motos que al arrancar enciende la luz del faro, es decir no hay manera de cortar la energia de esta luz,( por lo menos como viene de fabrica me refiero) como es el caso de las cg fan o de las enduro chicas, estan conectadas directamente al alternadro, o sea que los focos halogenos originales que traen la moto, van conectados al alternador directamente, dandole energia alterna... bue si vamos a usar xenon, ya no usariamos esta energia alterna...ok ahora ¿para que queremos esta energia alterna que va a quedar suelta? Respueta del millon. Para reforzar nuestro circuito de carga!!!. Vamos a rectificar esta energia alterna a travez de un puente de diodos (ver rectificador de corriente alterna) o mas o facil como yo lo haria es poner un diodo de 6 Amper en serie y mandarlo al positivo de la bateria......


buee... que logramos con esto? :*Resumen*

Del cable que iva a alimentar a las luces del faro, la rectificamos a travez de un diodo de 6A y la mandamos al borne positivo de la bateria, ni mas ni menos que para cargarla.... supongo ya habian cambiado la bateria como les dije antes... ya que si es una chica de 3 aH, no les va a servir, calentaria, . una de 6 es optimo. Y con esto logramos tener la misma capacidad de energia que la que poseen las motos mas grandes.  bueno espero no haberme liado tanto y que hallan entendido, este trucaso es aplicado ya por muchos "instaladores" de xenon, asi que esto esta recontra probado... de todos modos el que quiera lo hace y el que no paga... ja cualquier consulta ahi nomas... saludos.


matias alias-----.moskillo


----------



## JuanEma (Jun 14, 2011)

> bueno la posta?.. seria reforzar el circuito de carga de la bateria y poner una bateria mas grande... como? en el caso de las motos que al arrancar enciende la luz del faro, es decir no hay manera de cortar la energia de esta luz,( por lo menos como viene de fabrica me refiero) como es el caso de las cg fan o de las enduro chicas, estan conectadas directamente al alternadro, o sea que los focos halogenos originales que traen la moto, van conectados al alternador directamente, dandole energia alterna... bue si vamos a usar xenon, ya no usariamos esta energia alterna...ok ahora ¿para que queremos esta energia alterna que va a quedar suelta? Respueta del millon. Para reforzar nuestro circuito de carga!!!. Vamos a rectificar esta energia alterna a travez de un puente de diodos (ver rectificador de corriente alterna) o mas o facil como yo lo haria es poner un diodo de 6 Amper en serie y mandarlo al positivo de la bateria......
> 
> 
> buee... que logramos con esto? :Resumen
> ...


Alguno lo probo??? Lo tiene funcionando???


----------



## biker2k3 (Ago 10, 2011)

Estube investigando y algunas 110 como la mia tienen una bobina d eluces doble, osea una es para las luces que va directamente y otra mas chica que va al regulador y carga la bateria. Por ahi lo que se me ocurre es usar en ves de la bobina chica, la grande para mandarla al regulador y a la bateria.

Tambien descubri que las motos que traen bobinas tipo estrella que suelen traer 6,7,9 bobinas se bancan bien el xenon o la luz original conectada a la bateria. El sistema de carga es mejor que el de la bobina doble.


----------



## german_chimy (Dic 7, 2011)

moskillo dijo:


> hola, averiguando por la red creo saber cual es la solucion para sus problemas... a  ver: los que tienen problemas con el tema de que se les agota la bateria despues de andar un rato con el xenon encendido, es ovbiamente porque la bateria se quedo sin carga.. no? ok. porque se quedo sin carga?::. porque el xenon que consume 3 Amp se la chupo toda... Porque mi bateria no se la banca?... porque es muy chica... bue... aunque parezca analisis de tonto esto muchos no se los preguntan a si mismos, generalmente los kit que venden de xenon para motos tienen ese consumo de corriente, lo cual no es problema para las motos grandes como las ybr nuevas o las 250 que poseen una bateria superior a los 7 Ah.. pero las motos como las cg fan o las ybr 125 brasileras tienen baterias chicas 3Ah en el caso de la fan, por lo tanto es de imaginar que su circuito de carga es tambien pequeño, para cargar 3 Ah... bien lo que sucede es que en estas motos el xenon consume mas rapido de lo que circuito de carga tarde en reponer la carga a la bateria... Obvio.. bueno la posta?.. seria reforzar el circuito de carga de la bateria y poner una bateria mas grande... como? en el caso de las motos que al arrancar enciende la luz del faro, es decir no hay manera de cortar la energia de esta luz,( por lo menos como viene de fabrica me refiero) como es el caso de las cg fan o de las enduro chicas, estan conectadas directamente al alternadro, o sea que los focos halogenos originales que traen la moto, van conectados al alternador directamente, dandole energia alterna... bue si vamos a usar xenon, ya no usariamos esta energia alterna...ok ahora ¿para que queremos esta energia alterna que va a quedar suelta? Respueta del millon. Para reforzar nuestro circuito de carga!!!. Vamos a rectificar esta energia alterna a travez de un puente de diodos (ver rectificador de corriente alterna) o mas o facil como yo lo haria es poner un diodo de 6 Amper en serie y mandarlo al positivo de la bateria......
> 
> 
> buee... que logramos con esto? :*Resumen*
> ...




De todo lo que eh visto, es lo mas aceptable. Leyendo, mucha gente con problemas, que se quedan sin carga, que enciende y se apaga.
Yo aclaro 2 cosas:
1- el xenon es de 35w, misma potencia que muchos faros originales.
2- En motos tipo honda cg fan 125 y demás modelos, la luz baja, alta, de posición y el tablero va alimentado desde el alternador directamente.

Por el siguiente motivo, si conectan la alimentación directamente a la batería, la misma no aguantará, ya que tiene un consumo aproximado de 3  amper extras, por lo que la solución dada por el compañera es completamente cierta. ¿Creen necesario cambiar la batería?, también se podria emplear un rectificador sobre la alterna proveniente del faro original, filtrarla con capacitores grandes superiores a 6800 uf y creería que no sería necesario modificar el circuito de carga de la moto ni la batería ya que no la usaría.


----------



## biker2k3 (Dic 7, 2011)

Creo que la unica solucion es cambair todo el sistema de bobina-regulador por uno tipo estrella como el que usan las motos que usan todo con la bateria


----------



## chelo579 (Oct 6, 2012)

Disculpen que reviva este sepultado post, pero me pasa lo mismo... y estuve pensando en la mismo que propone german_chimy de: 
La tension alterna que entrega a la lampara rectificarla con un puente, estabilizarla con un regulador tipo lm7812 (seria mejor con un lm7809 ya que estariamos mas cubiertos porque mi moto en relenti entrega +-10vac que al rectificarlos serian 14.14 y nose si el 7812 podrá llegar a regularla y en caso de utilizar 7809, si el xenon puede trabajar con 9vcc) y luego poner un par de capacitores en paralelo para estirar el tiempo de descarga, por ejemplo. que les parece?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 7, 2012)

cuanto consume el xenon y cuanto aguanta el 7912? un 7912 encapsulado to220 maneja hasta 1 amper(pero hay que tener en cuenta la potencia por la sobretension mas alla de los 12 volts que consume el integrado mismo), el encapsulado tipo huevo frito no se cuanto. por los 14v, el 7912 aguanta hasta 30 y algo, no recuerdo


----------



## chelo579 (Oct 7, 2012)

El xenon es de 35w, por ende si lo alimentas con 12v estaria consumiento 35/12=2.91 A,  y tenes razón en lo que decis del 7812 que maneja hasta 1A, pero pienso que poniendo 5 en paralelo estaría bien para entregar dicha potencia, o encontrar un regulador de 5A, por ejemplo. El tema está en que necesitaria que alguien pruebe un balastro con su lampara alimentandola con, por ejemplo 9V aver si funciona, ya que tiene rango de voltaje amplio, pero el eficaz es a 12v. Si funciona a 9v, se pondria un par de 7809 para regular voltaje y asi estar mas cubierto con la poca tension de relenti que entrega el alternador de la moto.


----------



## nahuelg21 (Oct 24, 2012)

chelo según la marca del kit que compres varia uno que tengo yo funciona entre 9 y 16v.. estuve viendo algo que nadie tuvo en cuenta y es que el xenon cuando prende por 1 min. aproximadamente consume entre 7 y 8 amper.. si o si ese pico de corriente lo tiene que chupar de la bateria sino te quema todo regulador, bobina, etc. yo trabajo de esto y cuando no se puede no le pongo.. "no se puede ir a la farmacia a comprar un kilo de asado" me explico.. suerte saludos


----------

